# Looking for NSFW RP over discord. Inflation/WG/preg.



## anotherfurry1990 (Jul 25, 2018)

Hello. Here again. Looking to get a NSFW RP going over discord. I'd prefer some sort of plot going on while we get into shenanigans. 

I'd like to play the male in a Male X Female pairing. I don't care what gender/sexuality you are irl. Just that the character you play is female and we have a hetero pairing. 

I'd also like a bit of romance, and mutual gaining/inflation/pregnancy. Yes that involves male pregnancy. I'd prefer that if we did an RP where our characters are both pregnant, that my character is a surrogate and your character is having our characters children. 

When it comes to sizes and such. I can go limitless but I do enjoy realistic-ish sizes. House sized being a limit and I'd rather not be that size for long. Magic is a good crutch to help with this if we can't think of anything else. This goes for inflation, weight gain, and pregnancy.

I am definitely not into non-consensual or rape. Kidnapping or whatever. Don't come asking that of me. It's not cool. 

Feel free to run anything else you would like to do by me. I'm pretty open. Just don't get upset if I say No. I have no problem saying no. Lol. 

Oh! I'd prefer to do this over discord. I am rarely online here. I do all my role plays over discord. It's just an easier system and I can use my phone when I'm not at home. 

Long term would be preferred. Lets be friends :3

Bloodshade Zai#5954

Final note. I'm looking for original characters. Story format with at least one paragraph. NSFW is cool, but we don't HAVE to do sexy stuff the whole time.


----------



## anotherfurry1990 (Jul 25, 2018)

Oh. 1x1 by the way. Derp.


----------



## anotherfurry1990 (Jul 25, 2018)

Oh and please be over the age of 18. Lets not go to jail yes?


----------



## Universe (Jul 26, 2018)

Just sent you a friend request


----------

